# Worst Fanfiction in History



## Zenia (Sep 26, 2010)

So if you haven't heard of this monstrosity... it is (supposedly) a Harry Potter fanfiction with a self insert 'gothic' Mary-Sue. The author messes with almost all the original characters... changing their names, appearances, personalities, species and back stories. It might as well not be a Harry Potter fanfiction at all.

Anyway, the point of this thread is to link to the project I am doing. I find this story so epically horrible, that it is hilarious. I decided to illustrate it and narrate the chapters to put on YouTube. I had seen others narrate it, and someone else adapt it into a comic, but I wanted to do something of my own. Anyway, check it out...

[yt]pe3SKE4AYPw[/yt]

If you found it amusing at all, check out the rest of the chapters I have up. My first chapter is a little ... blah, because I wasn't entirely sure how many pictures I was going to draw for it... but the later chapters are better. Well, my work is better, I can't say the same for the authors work. lol

She does write 'fuck' a lot, but I don't like saying it, so I censor myself. XD

There are a total of 44 chapters in the story, most are pretty short.

I just posted chapter 17! ~ October 2nd!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2010)

that...was the worst fanfiction i have ever read..i wonder how old the person was when they wrote it


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it really written like that? Jesus.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 26, 2010)

Apparently 16 or 17 I think. It could be a troll, but she was so integrated in many different sites and stuff. Maybe she was a really good troll. I prefer to think she was totally serious about this fic though (I have seen many others like this too) because that makes it even better. XD

Shadow: Yep it sure is. I think it is most amusing when I read it as it is written. I included Authors Notes copy/pasted from the source to show what the typing is like. hehehe


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 26, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Apparently 16 or 17 I think. It could be a troll, but she was so integrated in many different sites and stuff. Maybe she was a really good troll. I prefer to think she was totally serious about this fic though (I have seen many others like this too) because that makes it even better. XD
> 
> Shadow: Yep it sure is. I think it is most amusing when I read it as it is written. I included Authors Notes copy/pasted from the source to show what the typing is like. hehehe



All I can say is, Bitch can't write. o_o


----------



## Cantankerous (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm surprised so many of you have JUST heard about this. There have been tons of people complaining about it for years.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 2, 2010)

Never fucking reading that shit *begin Green Eggs and Ham*


----------



## Ames (Oct 3, 2010)

UUH ROK


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah... my Immortal, its not that bad, the worst I've heard are two, one I couldn't make it through, and one I barely made it through


Didn't make it through this one http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/the-sage/fanfic-theatre/10912-mftep8 *nsfw*

Barely made it through this one http://thatguywiththeglasses.com/bt/the-sage/fanfic-theatre/22486-cloud-mows-the-lawn *super duper not safe for work, I mean...do not watch this if you're  a huge puss, or don't have a strong constitution for sick things*


----------



## Zenia (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh dear lord... Cloud Mows the Lawn. XDDD I watched Sage read that one. *gaaaags* 

I just added CH17 by the way.


----------



## That Fur In Camo (Oct 3, 2010)

I was expecting John Freeman


----------

